# Skyline (Movie)



## orb451 (Sep 20, 2010)

Link:

Skyline Movie Official Site

If you can't get through their silly site for a trailer or synopsis, here's another link:

Skyline (2010)

Looks interesting, but will probably be another War Of The Worlds or Independence Day. Both of them were pretty "meh" as far as I'm concerned. At least as far as alien invasion films go.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2010)

Get Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum and Bill Pullman on the phone, STAT!


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 24, 2010)

i smelled a hint of Mass Effect with the husking kind of thing.
visually i think it will be stunning
but
i couldn't help myself laughing out loud when the helicopter got nabbed out of the air :')


----------



## op1e (Oct 24, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Get Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum and Bill Pullman on the phone, STAT!



Don't forget to add the over the top Jewish Dad and SUPER gay coworker and you have a recipe for success!!!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to watch it for the sake of watching a rad CGI sci-fi film.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 1, 2010)

Needs additional Pylons.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 1, 2010)

Kinda like Halo meets Independence Day. Looks sick.


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 1, 2010)

Eh, I'd take 2001 or Moon over that any day


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 1, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Get Will Smith, Jeff Goldblum and Bill Pullman on the phone, STAT!



I was thinking that exactly.


----------



## groph (Nov 1, 2010)

Hell, if it's got massive alien invasions and futuristic warfare I'll watch it.

Judging by the previews on TV the acting/dialogue looks fucking terrible, but I'll see this anyway.

"They're not dead, just really pissed off!"

"A gun? Really?"


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 1, 2010)

me and my brother wanna see it cuz its got sargent batista in it


----------

